# Cyp. candidum



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 16, 2009)

Here is the candidum that I got from Ron last month. I didn't think that it would actually bloom this year, but it surprised me. Incredibly tiny...smallest cyp flower I have seen. Take care, Eric


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## P-chan (May 16, 2009)

What a cutie! I can remember finding lady slippers in the woods with my mom when I was young...:wink:


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2009)

Very cool. How big was it when you got it?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 16, 2009)

It was just starting growth when I got it...maybe a month or so ago. You can see how big it is by comparing it to the dead oak leaves...which are from pin and red oaks that are on the street in front of my house.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 17, 2009)

I'm so jealous that you have this!


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2009)

Superb!!!!


----------



## CodPaph (May 17, 2009)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

Next time you come by where I live you have to look for the cyps in the native garden.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 17, 2009)

Native garden? Is it in your apt. complex? Interesting.........Is it in one of the garden areas along Houston St?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

That's really nice Eric...keep it growing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2009)

These guys really are tiny things. How are you keeping the substrate basic?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 18, 2009)

I mixed in crushed coral and slow release dolomite pellets...and I'll top dress with dolomite or oyster shell every fall.....


----------



## Bobc (May 18, 2009)

Nice.


----------

